# Where's all the shroom talk I usually see on the forums?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Havn't found a darn one this entire season. Hopefully after this rain we get tomorrow/saturday they'll start popping up. Going to go hunt a virgin 400 acres in Indiana. Any tips honestly? I havn't found a single shoom since I've moved to the Cinci area!!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Check the bucks and does forum,there's acouple of guys that have found quite afew already and some were from the cinci area.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

The've been up in southern Ohio for a couple weeks. Just started up north. We need rain badly up here. This weekend should take care of that. keep looking, find some ash & poplar woods & cover some ground, but slowly. Most people walk right past them. Good luck.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Bluefin, I usually work the low lands, primarily elms and box elders I'll try someting new this weekend.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i was out today.hit tar hollow and didn't do too bad.i ended up with about 70.
funny thing,most were blacks that were still pretty fresh.most of the grays and whites i found were pretty small,just poking through the leaves.
i used the grays and whites on a home made pizza(sweet italian sausage,sweet red bell pepper,provolone cheese and gray and white shrooms!!) tonight.the rest get fried tomorrow evening.
we do need some rain though!
i'll put a couple of pics up on saturday.i too bushed to download and re-size them right now!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a little bit of rain that we needed. Can't wait to get out tomorrow and stomp around the woods a while... keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

not many but it's a start.i sure hope that the trip to michigan is a good one this year.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Aren't most of those tall ones with the dark caps in the bowl half-free morels?? AKA Peckerheads??


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

the tall ones with only a small head is aka a P*****head. I went out for about an hour today and found 30 or so P heads and grays. The grays were small just starting to pop. This was around the Columbus area.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Found quite a few p-heads today. A lot of them were just popping through the leaves. Hoping this rain and warm weather will make em all pop up here soon.


----------

